# evolutionary & berd pharmaceutical. ..legit?



## Seahawks12thman (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello I'm new here, i have been out of lifting and taking supplements for about 10 years ended up at evolutionary  & berd pharmaceutical site looking for some new gear. Trusted source?  Legit? Kind of in the dark here but excited to get back into it, any assistance would be much appreciated,  thanks in advance


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2015)

Never heard of them, but a quick google search came up with this:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/roidm...naryorg-scam-infection-rip-off-roidma-1262387

As a rule, web sites are a bad idea


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Probably one of the biggest scams going on now


----------



## Seahawks12thman (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys. So I'm new in town here and don't know a lot of people here, and if the Internet is a bad idea am I pretty much burnt?


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't ask for sources here.  If you want gear, I guarantee it is floating around in a gym near you.  It's not hard to find, but people also won't just advertise it (hence why websites are a terrible idea IMO to look for real gear).


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree with tuna..Its out there. Just don't be weird about and get to know someone a little before asking..also... A lot of users can be idiots...they dk what they're doing and will sell you bs. Also know the prices they will try to rip you off by over charging..thats usually the case around my area.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

Especially if they can tell you're new to the game


----------



## Seahawks12thman (Nov 24, 2015)

Is it okay to ask on here what fair price would be? I know what I was paying in 2003 but I'm sure things have changed since then lol


----------



## bsw5 (Nov 27, 2015)

Definitely a scam by a bunch of low life scum bags!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 27, 2015)

Go 49ers. 

10char.


----------

